# Canon adds five new image sensors to their lineup



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2019)

> Canon News is the first to report that Canon has added five new image sensors to their lineup for third party applications. A few of the sensors look like they already existed in previous Canon products.
> *12MP 1 Inch CMOS 4K Sensor
> *4K 12 megapixel CMOS sensor suitable for video / still image shooting
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## sanj (Oct 19, 2019)

So we will soon get a hi MP mirrorless?


----------



## Pape (Oct 19, 2019)

nope youll get 5dv equvalent R 
high resolution camera is uniportant for big picture.
unless it uses that 120mpix sensor.
They make 7d and high megapixel camera when they feel they secured their positions on markets again


----------



## Proscribo (Oct 19, 2019)

sanj said:


> So we will soon get a hi MP mirrorless?





Pape said:


> nope youll get 5dv equvalent R
> high resolution camera is uniportant for big picture.
> unless it uses that 120mpix sensor


These are not sensors for Canon's products, these are sensors for others to buy from Canon.

Which begs the question, is Canon actively trying to get to the sensor market? As I understand from this and the earlier announcement, they didn't sell sensors to third parties before?


----------



## Pape (Oct 19, 2019)

Proscribo said:


> These are not sensors for Canon's products, these are sensors for others to buy from Canon.
> 
> Which begs the question, is Canon actively trying to get to the sensor market? As I understand from this and the earlier announcement, they didn't sell sensors to third parties before?


ahh i readed bad


----------



## Pape (Oct 19, 2019)

I guess when few peoples own 90% of everything they need lot of survellaince cameras to watch their belongings 
Average peoples can just afford phone camera. sad times


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2019)

All of the sensors that Canon sells are for industrial, scientific or surveillance use.


----------



## masterpix (Oct 19, 2019)

Is the 50MP the new 5DV and its 5R mirrorless companion?


----------



## Cochese (Oct 19, 2019)

Proscribo said:


> These are not sensors for Canon's products, these are sensors for others to buy from Canon.
> 
> Which begs the question, is Canon actively trying to get to the sensor market? As I understand from this and the earlier announcement, they didn't sell sensors to third parties before?


There was an article a while back discussing how Canon is moving into the sensor market.








Canon to Sell CMOS Sensors to Other Companies for the First Time


Sony has become the world leader in image sensor production in recent years by supplying the sensors to third-party companies. Canon, however, has been




petapixel.com


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 19, 2019)

Cochese said:


> There was an article a while back discussing how Canon is moving into the sensor market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. They are leaving money on the table if not. There is and will continue to be really high demand for quality, fast sensors in the automotive market. Tesla is right about using visual sensors over lidar, the biggest advantage lidar has is less computational processing is required. But as gpu based massively parallel processing gets more and more powerful and the software to analyze the outcome of that processing gets better, the market is only going to get bigger.

And Canon needs wants a piece of that pie, and needs the revenue. The printer business is 1/5 what it used to be, the camera market is shrinking, but the vehicle sensormarket is set to explode. By the time my kids have children that reach driving age that knowledge will be a hobby skill.


----------



## MintChocs (Oct 19, 2019)

Well the market is growing for all those dashboard cams and rear view mirror style cams plus no one feels safe opening the front door without a camera anymore.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 19, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> the biggest advantage lidar has is less computational processing is required.


The biggest advantage a lidar has is that it cannot mistake an object that is nearby for an object that is far away.

But a lidar alone is not enough. It cannot detect lane marks and distinguish road signs.


----------



## canonnews (Oct 19, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The biggest advantage a lidar has is that it cannot mistake an object that is nearby for an object that is far away.
> 
> But a lidar alone is not enough. It cannot detect lane marks and distinguish road signs.



Fun fact, my understanding is that Lidar uses APD sensors (avalanche photo diode) in many of the applications. If you have been following my site and the patents I talk about, you'd see that Canon has also been doing a ton of work on APD sensors for automotive , etc applications.


----------



## C Tographer (Oct 20, 2019)

Canon has previously expressed interest in making sensors for smartphones, a market currently dominated by Sony.


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 20, 2019)

canonnews said:


> Fun fact, my understanding is that Lidar uses APD sensors (avalanche photo diode) in many of the applications. If you have been following my site and the patents I talk about, you'd see that Canon has also been doing a ton of work on APD sensors for automotive , etc applications.


I guess I should have clarified Lidar as the spinning mechanical current lidar. It’s too expensive and you still have to use imaging sensors too.

However flash lidar would integrate well with canons APD sensors. One emitter illuminates an entire side of the car in one flash, separated sensors on the car pick up the signal and determine distance and speed.
I would guess this might be the type of lidar they are developing with Panasonic.


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 20, 2019)

No DP AF for the OEM market?


----------

